# UKAPS Secret Santa 2008



## Thomas McMillan (14 Oct 2008)

I was thinking it would be a nice idea to do a UKAPS Secret Santa this year. I'm willing to oganise it. 

I know it's a bit early but I thought it would give everyone a chance to put their name down and get everything soted.

Basically, how it could work is:

- If your interested, put your name down here. I will then add you to the list below.
- I'll leave it until 3rd November saying it's too late to participate, but this should be plenty of time. I'll then PM everyone who's interested, asking for their address and maybe a clue as to what they would like. Let's put a limit on the amount you can spend on your secret santa - Â£5 (not including postage). This makes it fair, but then if you are sending plants or stuff that you already have then this doesn't matter too much.
- I'll then pick names out of a hat and PM each of you telling you who your secret santa is, the clue's that they may have provided as to what they would like and their address. *Keep it a secret!*
- It's then up to you to sort out a 'present' for your secret santa. It could be a selection of plants that they are after/that you could spare, shrimp, a bit of hardscape that you have lying around and you think they could benefit from, an Aqua Esentials gift voucher - anything. That's just a few suggestions, I'm sure you can think of something much better.
- I'll then set a date by which you have to get your 'presents' together by and then sent them off. 

I think it'll be fun.   

*Let's assume that you cannot participate after 3rd November.*

So here's the list of people who are interested in participating:

aaronnorth
Dan Crawford
Egmel
Garuf
hellohefalump
Lozbug
sari
shaz3271
SteveUK
Themuleous
Thomas McMillan


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Oct 2008)

I like it mate, good idea. I'm happy to do it (receive and send a present, not organise it  ). I have plenty of stuff i can spare, in fact my house is starting to look like TGM!


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2008)

I want to be Dan's secret santa!  I want something from his house going by that comment


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Oct 2008)

i'm in, great idea


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Oct 2008)

Sounds like fun, a bag of Cherry shrimp and a bunch of mosses should do it


----------



## a1Matt (14 Oct 2008)

Great idea... unfortunately I am going to pass as I am on holiday at the time (I'm in Peru for 1 month including Xmas and New Year, I can't wait  )


----------



## Superman (14 Oct 2008)

Its a good idea but I'll be all over the place at Xmas so wouldn't be able to sort something out.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Oct 2008)

I'll try to make it so that everyone posts out about 10th December but I know how hectic Christmas time can be for some people! 

So the list now stands as above. (I'm not sure if that's a yes from LondonDragon and SteveUK?)


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2008)

Sure, count me in


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Oct 2008)

Come on guys, there must be a lot more of you that are interested!


----------



## hellohefalump (15 Oct 2008)

I'm in.  But whoever get's me... please DON'T send me shrimp!  My fish will eat them.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Oct 2008)

^ Yeah, I'll give everyone a chance to specify if there's anything specific they're wising for this christmas  (lol) or anything that they'd rather not get, no worries.

More people are welcome!


----------



## Lozbug (15 Oct 2008)

count me in. 

might need to PM me to let me know whats what - im working away a lot at the moment so only able to log on once week ish.... if thats gonna cuase issue, then i'll sit it out. 

you decide.


----------



## Garuf (16 Oct 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Oct 2008)

Don't worry about that, Lozbug I'll PM everyone when it's all sorted. I'll always give a week or two before 'the next stage' sort of thing.


----------



## Egmel (16 Oct 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Come on guys, there must be a lot more of you that are interested!


Oh go-on then, count me in. 

*edit* it could be that the lack of interest is because this is in events rather than a more frequented part of the forum such as general discussions?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Oct 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, I just thought it would be best to put it in the Events forum as it's kind of an event. If a mod wants to move it to General then they are more than welcome to though.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Oct 2008)

Tell all your friends    we need more people


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Oct 2008)

Come on guys, everyone is welcome and we need more people. There must be more of you that want to participate!


----------



## Themuleous (19 Oct 2008)

Im in 

Does it have to be fish related?

Sam


----------



## Thomas McMillan (19 Oct 2008)

^ I was thinking it would be easier for it to be fish/UKAPS/plant related because that's the genre of this forum and a common interest to all of us, but if I don't see a reason why some people will have a problem if it's not?

I'll put a part in the PM when I send it out to everyone asking if they have a problem if it's not fish-related. That way you'll most likely be matched with someone who doesn't mind either way.

More people are welcome as always! Come on guys, let's get as many people involved as possible.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Oct 2008)

Thats cool guess it makes sence for it to be fish related!!

Sam


----------



## Thomas McMillan (21 Oct 2008)

Come on guys, you lot are rubbish! If you're not on the list then get yourself on there!


----------



## shaz3271 (21 Oct 2008)

sounds like fun, count me in


----------



## JamesM (21 Oct 2008)

Not really my cup of tea. I'm rubbish, apparently


----------



## Thomas McMillan (21 Oct 2008)

^  i didn't mean it literally or in a spiteful way  it'd just be more fun if more people got involved that's all


----------



## JamesM (21 Oct 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> ^  i didn't mean it literally or in a spiteful way  it'd just be more fun if more people got involved that's all


I know bud


----------



## Thomas McMillan (28 Oct 2008)

Anyone else? I'm gonna close it on this *Sunday, 2nd November.*


----------



## sari (29 Oct 2008)

didn't see the thread until now, count me in please!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Nov 2008)

CLOSED! Right, you'll all be getting PMs later on and you have until this time next week to reply or I will assume that you no longer want to participate.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Nov 2008)

Everyone on the participant list should have recieved a PM now. You have until this time next week to reply - Sunday 8th November. If you don't reply then I'll assume you don't want to take part anymore.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Nov 2008)

Nice one to everyone who's replied so far! 

Only people that haven't are:

Garuf
sari
SteveUK


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Nov 2008)

Everyone who confirmed that they are taking part should have recieved a PM telling them who their secret santa is and all of the other information that they need to know.

If you have any questions, just PM me.


----------



## Garuf (13 Nov 2008)

I was still taking part, I just forgot to email back


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Nov 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I was still taking part, I just forgot to email back



ahh... sorry mate but i've emailed everyone telling them who their partner is and everything, if you didn't reply there's not much i can do :/

actually, there probably is... i'll send you the relavent PM and if you reply to me by saturday morning then i'll see what i can do


----------

